# Zubereitung Hummer ??? Hummerrezept ???



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi boardies ! #h
 wollte dieses Jahr mal *Hummer* für Silvester in Angriff nehmen und hab schon mal 2 im Gefrierschrank deponiert ....  :q
 Frag mich nun wie ich die Biester am besten zubereite .... |kopfkrat
 Hab ich noch nie gemacht .... also - welche Zubereitung und was für Beilagen empfehlen die Geniesser ????   
 Thx


----------



## Tobsn (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung Hummer ??? Hummerrezept ???*

Standartmethode: Kochen und heiss servieren. Dazu Zitronenbutter und/oder Aioli

Google doch mal!


----------



## Pilkman (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung Hummer ??? Hummerrezept ???*

Hallo,

schau mal hier... #h #h #h 

... vielleicht ist da was für Dich dabei...


----------



## Kalle25 (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung Hummer ??? Hummerrezept ???*

Statt der Zitronenbutter würde ich Dir Limonenbutter empfehlen. Dazu frisches Weißbrot. Da Du die Tierchen eingefroren hast, steht event. auch auf der Packung ein Rezeptvorschlag. Noch ein Tip: Beim nächsten Mal probiere mal frische Hummer. Da wirst Du zu den eingefrorenen einen Klassenunterschied feststellen können.


----------



## chippog (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zubereitung Hummer ??? Hummerrezept ???*

ja, ja, silvester ist schon vorbei. trotzdem möchte ich kalles beitrag noch erweitern. wenn der hummer schon vor dem einfrieren gekocht ist, auftauen, mit einem grossen scharfen messer halbieren und zwar der länge nach, sprich zwischen den augen... dann nach passendem rezept und geschmack würzen und gratinieren eben weil er nicht mehr frisch ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zubereitung Hummer ??? Hummerrezept ???*

Hummer, wenn möglich, nure frische verwenden. Die eingefrosteten sind bestenfalls für einen Hummercocktail/salat o. ä. zu verwenden.
Bei frischem Hummer:
Einen Fonmd ansetzen aus leicht gesalzenem Wasser, würzen mit grobem Pfeffer, Paprikapulver, und etwas Fenchelgrün.
Wasser zum sprudelnden Kochen bringen, Hummer hineingeben und wieder aufkochen lassen, dann je nach Grösse ca. 10 - 15 Minuten unterhalb des Siedepunktes ziehen lassen.
Danach kann man ihn entweder direkt servieren oder ausbrechen für Hummerragout o.ä..
Man kann den Hummer auch nur durch das einbringen ins kochende Wasser und wieder aufkochen töten, danach sofort rausnehmen, damit hat man dann praktisch den rohen Hummer. Diesen kann man dann teilen und dann auch sehr gut grillen.


----------



## chippog (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Zubereitung Hummer ??? Hummerrezept ???*

bei mir gibt es frischen hummer nur naturell, sprich in salzwasser gekocht, dazu weissbrot, möglicherweise noch aioli und eben schampus. zum glück für mich mögen die meisten am liebsten den grossen schwanzmuskel. ich darf dann den rest bearbeiten. bis auf magensack und schale landet denn auch alles bei mir im bauch, schmatz, schlürf!!!


----------

